# MIMB Donation to Help Local workers... ??



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Some friends of mine and I are going to cook dinner one night for one of the cities fire stations. There are SO many city workers and volunteers here helping out, but we thought: then who helps those people? So our group has decided to help the helpers in any way we can. We've already taken them snacks and candy & seeing the smile & appreciation on their face was quite a feeling. 

My questions to ya'll is this: I usually use the money that comes through paypal from Subscribing Members, to pay for the domain name each year, as well as things like buying shirts for winner's of contests, stamps/envelopes for mailing stickers (which I need to get more of!) etc...

Do ya'll have any objection to my using some of my MIMB paypal funds to help pay for supplies when we cook dinner for our fire department next week? Would be like a donation from MIMB to help feed the ones who are working so hard to help clean up our city! If there's no (or little) objection I'll use some of what I have to go towards buying whatever my part of dinner is. I signed up to make a giant pan of greenbeans but, still waiting to hear back from our group leader as to what our final menu will be.

Jon


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

My votes with ya.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me also


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I think that's a great idea!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Naw don't do it. Just kidding man you don't need to ask us of course that's fine, what I've notice in the past year almost being on this site all these fine mimb members love to help a lot!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We'll be going by the store sometime today or tomorrow. We're cooking for them tomorrow night. Will try to get some pics to post up.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

AWESOME idea.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The firefighters (as well as many other groups, that ARENT getting paid) are still all working really hard to clean up around here. Gonna take a while.

We do however have a contract out with the same people who cleaned up after 9/11. They have said that every last peice of debri will be gone in 60 days. Totally cleaned.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We were able to buy enough food to feed them dinner for $50 (MIMB's part, we paid for the main dinner. Others are buying drinks, deserts, etc... to serve, so total dinner cost will probably be closer to $75 or $100 if we added up what each of us spent). We bought everything last night, & we'll get it all cooked up tonight & delivered!

BIG Thanks to those who contributed!


----------

